# Cichlids and pH



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi, 

Quick question.. will Cichlids be able to adapt to lower pH?

thanks, 

Adam


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Which kind of cichlids? Typically you want to keep it at a pH that is somewhat close to their natural habitat especially if they are W/C. Personally I buy from local breeders so our water pH is the same so I don't have to mess with the pH at all.


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

im just about to start my very first African Cichlid community tank.. but want to gather as much info as possible so I don't mess anything up and put the fish's lives in danger...I wanted to filter the tank using the aquaponic system, plants like low pH so i was thinking around 7 or so


I was lucky enough to find a free tank on Kijiji.. its 36"wide x 24"high x 18"deep (not sure how many gallons this is?)

.. I don't want HUGE Cichlids.. probably 3-6" max.. based on my tank dimensions what is my Stocking capacity?

by the looks of it there's too many for me to know which ones stay relatively small and overall friendly.. i was thinking around the range of 8-12.. is this practical?

i just want some people to throw a bunch of names out.. im sure most people are looking for and/or have a good bunch of happy fish..


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks to be a 60 gallon tank


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

cool.. thanks, 

from the research ive gathered though, i dont think cichlids are the way to go..


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

just tap water in toront is about 7.6 im sure it would be fine.
i kept my shellies (2 yrs ago) with aragonite to buffer up some pH
but if ur trying to house them in 6.8ish pH im sure there's some kind of side effect since they live in hardwater.


----------

